# Best snow foam?



## Steve valentine

I've tried a search but all I got was threads moaning about not being able to wash the car in the snow 

I've got all the gear, pressure washer and a proper foam lance, not getting very good results with normal shampoo, thought it best I spend some more money :lol:

Who makes the bestest? has to be wax safe and in 5 litres, over to you! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Yawn! 
You will more than likely find the 'best' one is not the most expensive or popular :thumb:
back to you


----------



## Steve valentine

If it bores you so much as to make you yawn, you could always click your browser back button?

Right back at ya


----------



## mick2010

Steve valentine said:


> I've tried a search but all I got was threads moaning about not being able to wash the car in the snow
> 
> I've got all the gear, pressure washer and a proper foam lance, not getting very good results with normal shampoo, thought it best I spend some more money :lol:
> 
> Who makes the bestest? has to be wax safe and in 5 litres, over to you! :thumb:


Hi Steve,

I have posted my first impressions and a mini-review of Autobrite's Magifoam here. Check it out and see what you think, it might give you a bit of insight into this product at least.

mick2010


----------



## Beemer 330

I have the I4Detailing one in 5 litres, great value, foams really well, doesnt just run off the car, holds on while it gets to work and does remove a surprising how much dirt it actually removes.

do it, do it now :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Steve valentine said:


> If it bores you so much as to make you yawn, you could always click your browser back button?
> 
> Right back at ya


I think you will find underneath the yawn comment was a response and valid one to your question, when I got my power washers, it was my sole intent to achieve a touchless wash, already mentioned in numerous posts, waxes are detergent proof, so don't be worrying about them being wax safe, as I think you will find along with others that the ones that are advertised as ph neutral, many do little more than spraying the car with water 

Here is a pic of some of the products I have









the best one is not the most expensive, one of the products may get a mention in this thread, but has gone quiet on the 'best' snow foam votes
Although I have not tried it, magifoam is getting good reports with pics n stuff to show, so is well worth considering
back to you


----------



## chillly

Has to be magifoam for me. Autobrite are doing a group buy at mo so result for you. Great thing for me know is foam make bacon roll drink tea and then swill it off and then finish with a wash:thumb:


----------



## chillly

Avanti said:


> I think you will find underneath the yawn comment was a response and valid one to your question, when I got my power washers, it was my sole intent to achieve a touchless wash, already mentioned in numerous posts, waxes are detergent proof, so don't be worrying about them being wax safe, as I think you will find along with others that the ones that are advertised as ph neutral, many do little more than spraying the car with water
> 
> Here is a pic of some of the products I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best one is not the most expensive, one of the products may get a mention in this thread, but has gone quiet on the 'best' snow foam votes
> Although I have not tried it, magifoam is getting good reports with pics n stuff to show, so is well worth considering
> back to you


You have too much kit mate Avanti if you want to try some magifoam i will send some but i wish i thought of it as just sent you other swag. never mind:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine

Avanti said:


> I think you will find underneath the yawn comment was a response and valid one to your question, when I got my power washers, it was my sole intent to achieve a touchless wash, already mentioned in numerous posts, waxes are detergent proof, so don't be worrying about them being wax safe, as I think you will find along with others that the ones that are advertised as ph neutral, many do little more than spraying the car with water
> 
> Here is a pic of some of the products I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best one is not the most expensive, one of the products may get a mention in this thread, but has gone quiet on the 'best' snow foam votes
> Although I have not tried it, magifoam is getting good reports with pics n stuff to show, so is well worth considering
> back to you


Thanks, I'm looking for a touchless wash for the van, I wash it a lot in bad weather, doesn't take 2 minutes to get the pressure washer set up as i have outside sockets and taps.

I'll go have a look at the GB for the magifoam! :detailer:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Meg's Hyperwash was my favourite but I've just bought Magifoam after reading some positive reviews on here.


----------



## Wash'n'Go

No need for snow foam Steve, just use a bit of shampoo and a bit of G101 or similar, I've been using that for years and it does just as good a job and no need to buy another chemical to carry around in the van.....

Hope this helps
Jonathan


----------



## Avanti

chillly said:


> You have too much kit mate Avanti if you want to try some magifoam i will send some but i wish i thought of it as just sent you other swag. never mind:thumb:


Heh heh , that is just a small selection, but yes a sample would have been sweet, it's a shame as I was on a course this week , so my car was parked outside, I was in 2 minds about taking a pic of the beading, which for the OP the car is wearing one application of smartwax concours back in september (not reputed to be durable (even though I find it is )) and the car has had many washes mainly with AG PW but with all of the above products since Spetember and a couple of visits to a garage forecourt, no wax top ups or QD etc :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , that is just a small selection, but yes a sample would have been sweet, it's a shame as I was on a course this week , so my car was parked outside, I was in 2 minds about taking a pic of the beading, which for the OP the car is wearing one application of smartwax concours back in september (not reputed to be durable (even though I find it is )) and the car has had many washes mainly with AG PW but with all of the above products since Spetember and a couple of visits to a garage forecourt, no wax top ups or QD etc :thumb:


Have you ever used that AG Pressure Wash in a snow foam lance ?

If so, what was the results like ?

Thanks


----------



## MarkSmith

Steve, I use Valet Pro ph Neutral Snow Foam and although I have not used any of the others before I can confirm that this one does a great job. My Dads Mondeo was very dirty and yet I achieved an almost touchless wash with it ( even though I had to do it twice ). Made a great job of the wheels and arches too


----------



## Avanti

MarkSmith said:


> Have you ever used that AG Pressure Wash in a snow foam lance ?
> 
> If so, what was the results like ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I have posted vids on your threads I'm sure, it works well for me, that is my 2nd bottle in the pic and the product I use most, it foams well but does not dwell as long as the magifoam claims, but does clean and that is my primary concern with any of the wash products :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

I have tried a couple of different snow foams now but I will now only use Magifoam, its not just the thickness of the foam it creates but the fact it actually does lift the dirt.


----------



## Steve valentine

Wash'n'Go said:


> No need for snow foam Steve, just use a bit of shampoo and a bit of G101 or similar, I've been using that for years and it does just as good a job and no need to buy another chemical to carry around in the van.....
> 
> Hope this helps
> Jonathan


I've tried just shampoo in the foam gun but it doesn't shift owt.

G101 is an APC isn't it? won't it take my wax/sealant off?


----------



## burger

Autosmarts Actimousse+ for me cheap at roughly £1 a litre.


----------



## chillly

Wash'n'Go said:


> No need for snow foam Steve, just use a bit of shampoo and a bit of G101 or similar, I've been using that for years and it does just as good a job and no need to buy another chemical to carry around in the van.....
> 
> Hope this helps
> Jonathan


Nice post Jon:thumb: Can i ask the mix you use does or does not remove lsp ?
As ive tried a couple of mixes myself but they strip wax. ?


----------



## chillly

burger said:


> Autosmarts Actimousse+ for me cheap at roughly £1 a litre.


Have found it to be great but it strips wax?


----------



## chrisc

If a tfr shampoo snowfoam is removeing your wax etc.It's not that good of a wax or seal.imo


----------



## Avanti

chrisc said:


> If a tfr shampoo snowfoam is removeing your wax etc.It's not that good of a wax or seal.imo


Must agree, I can't see why waxes are coming off so easily, yet when folk do want to strip the wax off, they are having problems, I wonder of the surface has not been rinsed very well and folk think the wax has come off.

Mr OP (Steve) have you made your choice yet?


----------



## chrisc

marketing i belive as set the trend of all this pampering shampoo hype.eg-use our wax but must clean it with ph neutral shampoo.It's like fairy liquid saying lick your plates clean first because our stuff's a bit crap.imo of course


----------



## Steve valentine

Avanti said:


> Mr OP (Steve) have you made your choice yet?


I think I'll try shampoo/weak APC mix tomorrow, if it strips my lsp it won't take me ten minutes to put some more Optiseal on. 

Thanks for the opinions folks.


----------



## Avanti

Steve valentine said:


> I think I'll try shampoo/weak APC mix tomorrow,* if it strips my lsp it won't take me ten minutes to put some more Optiseal on*.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions folks.


Exactly, and hence why many should not worry about wax safe, if the wax does come off (which it won't) there is plenty more product in the container to replace it.
But a but of retail therapy never hurt anyone, so order that new product so you can add to the testimonies :thumb:


----------



## chillly

chrisc said:


> If a tfr shampoo snowfoam is removeing your wax etc.It's not that good of a wax or seal.imo


Thanks chris, What sort of waxes or sealants would say actimoose not remove in your experience? sorry to put you on the spot mate but im very interested in your opinion. Chillly


----------



## chrisc

chillly said:


> Thanks chris, What sort of waxes or sealants would say actimoose not remove in your experience? sorry to put you on the spot mate but im very interested in your opinion. Chillly


Not used actimousse yet but active xl near as damm it i have found these best chilly.It's all down to dilution ratio and actual degree of muck etc on car van etc needed
View attachment 15926

BH hydrawax
BH finis wax
colinite 476
And there my only wax what i have and use now.apart from some miglior i am puttting in sale thread.

View attachment 15927

And yes i do use snow foam but dont exspect it to do owt over than drag bits of crap off like dust etc.
Would i want a 30minute dwell time not really and certainly not in summer time or warm weather.And it smells of cherry so i was sold just on that

for summer use ill just use this hence why there is not much left
View attachment 15928

foams up good but a waste of a good shampoo really


----------



## -Kev-

chill - never found actimousse to remove LSP, not in one go anyway..


----------



## chillly

Cheers fellas:thumb:


----------



## burger

I use the actomousse + every weekend as a touchless wash and it works great! 

I dont see any drop in my LSP after 3 months (Zaino Z2)


----------



## Ninja59

magifoam


----------



## st33ly

Bilthamber for me. Got a 5Lt botttle over a tear ago and have 3.5+ left. Works great and nice thick foam.


----------



## Steve valentine

So, tried 100ml of simonez shampoo, 50ml of starpdrops, lovely thick foam!! cling time about 10 minutes.

Rinsed it off with the pressure washer, bog all dirt had been removed 

Think I'll buy some snow foam


----------



## JJ_

What snowfoam/TFR are we using just now? 

I just snowfoamed the car today with Megs APC. Bit expensive to use every few days lol! I want something which will actually remove dirt.


----------



## Steve valentine

Just tried Valetpro Orange prewash (it smells of oranges! )

Standard inch of product in the snow foam bottle, topped up with water.

Ye gods that's a thick old foam 

Let it dwell for around ten minutes ( it was beginning to look like it was ready for rinsing )

Jet washed it off and I'd say it was 95% clean, if I was being fussy I would have gave it a wipe with a noddle mitt and re rinsed.

On my Black x-Type it looked good, certainly good enough to make the car 'look' clean.

On the berlingo, you could still tell it was a tiny bit dirty (white van) so I went over the bonnet and the front wings with a noodle mitt, it had done 700 miles since it's last wash so was very heavily covered in road grime and salt. 

All in all, very impressed, 9/10  

Would I recommend it? yes.


----------



## proper-job

hi.

I love the new snow foam idea and it has made my car washing a hell of a lot easier. i just ordered some 'Magifoam' off the 'Autobrite' website. i think this is far the best snow foam out ATM. i ordered 5Ltrs and it cost me £26.54inc P&P. great deal and great product


----------



## s70rjw

proper-job said:


> hi.
> 
> I love the new snow foam idea and it has made my car washing a hell of a lot easier. i just ordered some 'Magifoam' off the 'Autobrite' website. i think this is far the best snow foam out ATM. i ordered 5Ltrs and it cost me £26.54inc P&P. great deal and great product


Magifoam is by far the best foam I've used. You won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## CliveP

I think it's between three:

Magifoam, magifoam and magifoam!

:thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## F35

magifoam


----------

